# Hospital sounds Free?



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try 

FindSounds - Search the Web for Sounds


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

My favorite ambiance, or general sound site is Soundscape - Search audio | Soundsnap

They have some excellent real hospital ambiance! - folks mumbling, metal banging, walking, coughing, elevator, etc

Here's one close to your request (may not be what your looking for, but if not, just keep searching Hospital on the site)

operation with heartbeat monitor and suction | Soundsnap

If I'm not mistaken, when you sign up for Soundscape, you receive 5 free downloads a month.

Other sounds:
HOSPITAL ICU HEART MONITOR | Soundsnap

Some great ambulance pass bys - Search audio | Soundsnap


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

There has to be a free sight for sounds?


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Go to amazon and nav to the effects cd's, play those that have the samples your looking for, and use windows recorder (or similar sound editing software) and record "what you hear". I seem to remember one sample being heartbeating then flatline for starters. Mix until your hearts content (punn intended).


----------

